# In laws mishap!!!



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

So the snow storm hit us really bad in new england and we ended up going to STBX's parents house. Well Tuesday morning I was setting up to use her fathers office to remotely work from home. My daughter was playing by my foot and I had to get a pillow to support her back so she doesn't fall backwards and hit her head, mother in law tells me it's ok to get a pillow from their bedrrom which was close to the home office. 
Mind you this was around 8AM in the morning after her husband had left for work. I walk in and the FIRST thing I notice was an XL jar of His N Hers KY jelly!!!!!!!! RIGHT ON THE bedside table!! Now I love my in STBX parent in-laws but anything sexual just completely floors me!
Needless to say I ended up driving out of state to find a generator and we were back home by sundown. Power is back too. Made for an uncomfortable conversation with the STBX.....not meaning to make a federal case out of it but I jsut had to get that out!


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

That's no big deal. Once my housekeeper found my vibrator down in the recliner. I hoped she was to old to know what it was.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Your stbx's mom is probably laughing her butt off at you right now, too. Either that or she was trying to put ideas in your head about you and your stbx!


----------



## lht285 (Aug 25, 2011)

I assume you are just amazed by the idea that her parents have sex? I guess you are attempting to make a joke of this as well? Reading this it makes me think that you went out of state to buy a generator just so you would not have to be in their house with the KY jelly? 

Wow, seriously that is funny peculiar not funny haha. I personally would have seen the jar, grabbed the pillow and walked out of the room. Why bother to even talk about it with anyone?

We are all here because of sex. Our lives would not be complete without some form of sexual relations. Many older couples need it due to health and pain issues. At least they are still having fun!


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm not against having fun but after spending the last 11 years seeing them as MY parents and getting to that "zone" where they're basically family FAMILY it's tough to swallow. I have a great relationship with them....it's almost tough to explain because it's jsut one of those things where I couldn't look her in the eyes for a while afterwards. Not in a bad way at all...it's just ya know...thats MIMI and PA (as we all callem / Grandma and Papa!!!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

It's probably because having a stbx you are sex-starved and unconsciously have sex on the brain 24-7 and it creeped you out because ideally you would have a great relationship that included sex and a healthy attitude towards sex. 

If you are not an orphan or raised with a single parent, you had to deal with the concept of your own parents having had sex, right? I can't see how this is different. 

Also people you work with or know professionally or casually or whatever, if they have kids, normally they would have had sex. 

Sex is not just 'fun' either, it is how two people choose to communicate intimately and enjoy each other's company and share their energy. It's like a birthright, practically. And probably at a certain point, replacing bodily fluids with the synthetic stuff is helpful. It's like if someone left their dentures out, or a prosthetic leg or breast replacement bra, it's not a big deal. 

I would presonally see this shocking occurrence and your reaction as a clue to how you might change from having a stbx and the loss of that closeness with people that have become your family...to retaining marriage and family. Maybe it is not the be-all end-all 'clue' but every journey needs a start?


----------



## Jasminaa (Nov 2, 2011)

The lube is really no big deal. He was probably moisturizing his his hands with some smelly moisturizer for her. (I'm just trying to easy your visual pain here


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Jasminaa said:


> The lube is really no big deal. He was probably moisturizing his his hands with some smelly moisturizer for her. (I'm just trying to easy your visual pain here


THANKS YOU!!! Validating my visual pain! lol......it's like walking to in grandmas room and finding the unexpected! lol.....thats MIMI!!!! not some sex crazed senior citizens. At that age I hope Ill do a better job hiding my unmentionables . Probably didn't help they had to "take a nap break from the grandkids the afternoon before"......now you know why my head starts racing with all the scenarios. Especially knowing it's been recently used since no one (at least that I know of) just has KY jelly sitting on the bedside table.!


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

You do know that KY is used for other things, also. Here is a new visual that might help. One of them has to use suppositories for constipation. The purchaser of the KY found a hugh jar on sale. Being older they forgot to put the jar up.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

does the mother in law walk funny?


----------



## piqued (Mar 25, 2010)

aston, there is nothing wrong with old(er) people having sex. I hate to break it to you, but everbody's parents had sex. Go figure. Why you are unsettled or embarrassed about this absolutely confuses me. You are an adult, right? Are/were there emotional maturity issues that led to the demise of your marriage? I mean, since you posted, let's try and get to the real problem...you know, the one that would make someone uncomfortable with the idea that two married people who love each other would want to have sex.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Alright, everybody is getting on him. Let's be honest, the thought of our parents or in-laws having sex is kind of cringe worthy. The mind movies if you will. Then again, our kids feel this way about us and we think we are perfectly normal.


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

PIQUED - you clearly haven't read this thread in it's entirety, and I also believe folks arent getting the point. Has nothing to do with maturity and there's no hard feelings at all towards the in laws. My point here was that seeing it was uncomfortable but from a light humor stand point. Geez.......lighten up folks it's not THAT serious.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

aston said:


> I'm not against having fun but after spending the last 11 years seeing them as MY parents and getting to that "zone" where they're basically family FAMILY it's tough to swallow.


So do you visualize that you're parents don't do 'that' either?

My parents were always careful when growing up, but once we were old enough to catch on it was plenty apparent they did 'that' a lot. No wonder where my brother, sister and I got the drive from.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't know why people are lecturing you that sex among older people is normal or OK. I think you get that.

But I do find it odd that you would even think twice about this. I think that most homes in the western world contain some kind of lube and KY so mainstream (sold just about everywhere) it's like toothpaste . If it were anal lube or something that you could only find in a sex shop then maybe I would take more notice. As people get older, they have fewer hang ups about leaving 'embarrassing' things out as they are probably used to living alone and they really don't care anyway.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Keep it in perspective. After all, you could have discovered latex body suits, a paddle, collar, leash and ball-gags.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Deejo said:


> Keep it in perspective. After all, you could have discovered latex body suits, a paddle, collar, leash and ball-gags.


 Or handcuffs, anal lube and a strap-on...


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

*As people get older, they have fewer hang ups about leaving 'embarrassing' things out as they are probably used to living alone and they really don't care anyway. *

This. We have grown kids living with us, and an 8 yr. old granddaughter... but our bedroom is our sanctuary, and it's ours. We leave the obviously sex lube on the nite stand, next to **** rings, etc.... toys are in the drawer. I think they know we have sex....often. They can tell by the noise we make after going to bed, and when I come downstairs all "mussed" after an hour and a half for some peanut butter sandwiches! :smthumbup:

I might giggle at someone else's sex stuff, but I wouldn't have to LEAVE!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

LimboGirl said:


> That's no big deal. Once my housekeeper found my vibrator down in the recliner. I hoped she was to old to know what it was.


Maybe she used it :rofl:

This post is great! I hope we're still doin it when we're old. :smthumbup:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Our kids are 12 and 3 and our lube is in plain site on our dresser.

Parents have sex. So what. My daughter knows we have sex. Not because we told her but it's just what parents do  How did the kids get here to begin with  lollll Sex is nothing dirty in our house...just so long as you're serious about your partner. My daughter knows that. Sex is for adults. And it's fun. And it's just another part of a healthy life.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Deejo said:


> Keep it in perspective. After all, you could have discovered latex body suits, a paddle, collar, leash and ball-gags.


:smthumbup: that would be awesome...and that's what people would find in our closet if hubs and I died together :rofl:

When my dad died, we went through his room (my sisters and I) and found some crazy stuff. The box of 150 condoms was awesome...1/2 gone. Woot! Go, Dad!


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Maybe she used it :rofl:
> 
> This post is great! I hope we're still doin it when we're old. :smthumbup:


Hey I hadn't thought of that. She was an older lady in her late sixties, I think. Always wore a dress and had her hair in a bun.:rofl:


----------



## hurtnohio (Jul 17, 2011)

Do I understand this right? You got freaked out because you discovered that your in-laws MIGHT be having sex?

I hope I'm still having sex at their age. Actually, I hope I have sex again sometime between now and when I'm their age. But that's another story....


----------

